# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Bettelnde Moenche

## Greenhorn

Sie tragen das orange-gelbe Moenchs-gewand, haben kurze Haare und fordern mit einem kleinen Schaelchen in der Hand ( in Fallang-Restaurants, Bus-Bahnhoefen, Boots-Abfahrtsstellen, .....) Geldspenden. Dies kommt in letzter Zeit immer oefter vor.
Thais, die dies sehen, schauen betroffen weg. Angesprochen darauf sagen sie: nicht gut.
Ein richtiger Moench verhaelt sich nicht so!
Die Kleidung kann jeder kaufen und z.B. als Geschenk an Moenche/Tempel weitergeben.
Ich "beachte" diese Herrn einfach nicht und mache das laechelnd weiter, was ich gerade gemacht habe.
Dies bringt mir aber sehr oft vorwurfsvolle Blicke von anwesenden Thailand-Kennern.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Hat das einen Grund, das es unter Termine steht?
Oder soll ich es verschieben?

----------


## Greenhorn

Shit, schon wieder falsch gemacht, bitte verschieben!
Bitte um gerechte Bestrafung

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Shit, schon wieder falsch gemacht, bitte verschieben!
> Bitte um gerechte Bestrafung


Verschoben...
Als Strafe würd ich sagen, mußt du dafür einen Tag den echten Möchen ihre Schälchen füllen!

----------


## schiene

könnte mir sehr gut vorstellen das es vielleicht gar keine Monks sind,sondern sich nur ne Kutte kaufen,rasieren und so von Stadt zu Stadt ziehen um sich ihren Lebensunterhalt zu finanzieren.
Wäre ja ne Möglichkeit!??

----------


## Daniel Sun

Mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit sind das keine Mönche!

----------

> ...Thais, die dies sehen, schauen betroffen weg...


Tja, für den gemeinen Thai nicht so einfach, auch mal Arsch in der Hose zu haben
und den gefakten Jungs mal die Meinung zu sagen.

----------


## Greenhorn

@Daniel Sun
Strafe angenommen!
@alle
Ich finde das ist eine heikle Sache. Auch wir koennen diese "Moensche" nicht anmachen. Die gelbe Kutte hat schon irgendwie etwas "heiliges".
Ich denke mittelfristig kann man es unterdruecken, wenn das in den Restaurants unter den Fallangs diskutiert wird.
Vor kurzum stand einer am Strassenrand und winkt und wollte mitgenommen werden. Das ist eigentlich ueblich. Wobei, wenn sie frueh genug erkennen, es handelt sich um einen Auslaender, sie das Winken einstellen.
Da ich den Kindersitz auf dem Beifahrersitz hatte musste er nach hinten.
Er ging mich sofort um einen groesseren Geldbetrag an. Mir wurde echt mulmig zu mute. Dann kam eine Miltaerstrassenkontrolle.
Ich sah in den Rueckspiegel und haette fast angefangen zu lachen. Er hatte sich eine Strasssenkarte aus der Tasche der Rueckenlehne gezogen und versucht sein Gesicht damit zurverdecken in dem er so tat als ob er die Strassenkarte studierte. Es war alles so offensichtlich, bei uns wuerden nur Kinder so was machen.
Trotzdem passierten wir die Kontrolle.
Noch in Sichtweite bog ich ab und erklaerte ich konnte nicht weiterfahren, da ich auch kein Geld haette um mir Benzin zu kaufen.
Denke so schnell werde ich keinen mehr mitnehmen (den ich nicht kenne).

----------


## schiene

was würde mit einem "falschen Monk"eigentlich geschehen wenn es herauskäme das er *sich selbst* mit Hilfe der orangen Kutte bereichert???

----------


## pit

> was würde mit einem "falschen Monk"eigentlich geschehen wenn es herauskäme das er *sich selbst* mit Hilfe der orangen Kutte bereichert???


Wahrscheinlich nichts, denn Betteln ist nur den Farangs untersagt. Wir mögen das vielleicht nicht sofort erkennen, aber meist unterscheidet sich die Kleidung oder auch die Tragweise doch von den richtigen Mönchen. Und ich glaube auch nicht, dass das Tragen des gelben Gewandes bei Strafe verboten ist, wenn man kein richtiger Mönch ist.

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Ich denke auch, dass es keine Strafe nach sich zieht, eine gelbe Robe zu tragen und seinen Schädel zu rasieren. Erst wenn er sich als Mönch eines bestimmten Tempels ausgibt, am besten noch mit einem Ausweis oder sowas, würde ich das als Betrug einstufen. Eine arglistige Täuschung ist es in jedem Fall!

Allgemein dürfte es sehr schwirg sein zu unterscheiden, wann es sich um einen echten und wann um einen falschen Mönch handelt, denn auch "echte" Mönche haben mitunter "falsche" Angewohnheiten und sind keinesfalls Heilige.
Wenn allerdings ein Mönch aktiv auf mich alsTourist zugeht und versucht Geldspenden zu erhalten, dann wäre ich schon sehr skeptisch und würde mich mit den Wort "Mai kau chai" abwenden. Wenn man spenden will, dann gehe man in einen Tempel und sei "Dankbar" das deine Spende angenommen wird. So hat man es mir erklärt und ich denke mal so funktioniert das mit dem Tambun auch. Es mag Ausnahmen geben, das Mönche auch aktiv Spenden sammeln, aber dann nciht von Touristen die sie aktiv ansprechen.

----------

Immer wieder "lustig", wenn die Thais versuchen dem Farang die Nase lang zu ziehen.
Da wird "Tradition" und so gerne mal missbraucht.

----------


## schiene

Somlak hat gestern auf einer thail.Internetseite auch von den bettelden Mönschen gelesen.Da stand geschrieben das,wenn sie erwischt werden sogar mit einer Gefängnisstrafe rechnen müssen.Jeder Wat stellt seinen Monks wohl einen Ausweis aus welcher immer nur begrenzte Zeit gültig ist.Klar kann man die nachmachen/fälschen aber es soll auch schon Fälle gegeben haben wo von den Behörden/Polizei in dem Wat angerufen wurde und die Gültigkeit der Ausweise überprüft wurde.

----------


## pit

Es ist eigentlich auch so, dass richtige Mönche nicht Touristen um Geld anbetteln. Normalerweise soll ein Mönch keinen Besitz, damit also auch kein Geld haben. Einsammeln von Spenden für einen guten Zweck? -> Nein eigentlich auch nicht!

Die Thais gehen zum Tempel und spenden dort freiwillig mehr oder weniger große Beträge. Wie dann diese Spenden verwertet werden, bleibt meist offen. Manche Tempel haben mittlerweile Goldreserven in beachtlicher Menge. Das ist meiner Meinung nach auch nicht der richtige Weg, bedürftige zu unterstützen.

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## burny63

In Udon Thani stand ich am ATM. Vor mir ein Mönch - Marlboro (amerikanische) rauchend und eine goldene Mastercard in der Hand. Als ich meine Thai-Bekannten darauf ansprach kam unisono die Antwort: * Somebody give him - good tambun! You don't understand it!"

----------


## pit

Jetzt muss mal die Notbremse gezogen werden! In der buddhistischen Gesellschaft ist es so, dass eigentlich jeder junge Mann vor seiner Heirat mindest rund 4 Wochen mit Mönchen im Tempel, oder als Mönch selbst gelebt haben soll!

Nun können da auch einige aus reichen Familien dabei sein, die partut nicht auf alles weltliche verzichten möchten. Deshalb würde ich das Ziehen von Geld an einer ATM noch nicht mal negativ bewerten. Man kann ja auch unterstellen, dass er es dem Tempel spenden möchte!  ::  

Auffällig sind Gebärden geworden, die echt kein richtiger Mönch gebrauchen würde. Halb fallendes Gewand z.B.! Das wäre genauso, als ob eine Frau ihre Brust mehr oder weniger teilweise in der Öffentlichkeit zeigen würde!

So, wir müssen unterscheiden:
Richtige Mönche - Langjährig,
Studenten - rund 4 Wochen,
Nachahmer - zu allen Zeiten!

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## burny63

Der "junge" Mann war aber schon weit über die Vierzig.

----------


## Greenhorn

Bei diesen "Moenchen", die bettelnd herum laufen, handelt es sich natuerlich um Betrueger! 
Ein Moench, egal wie lange er im Tempel ist, wuerde so etwas nicht machen.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Somlak hat gestern auf einer thail.Internetseite auch von den bettelden Mönschen gelesen.Da stand geschrieben das,wenn sie erwischt werden sogar mit einer Gefängnisstrafe rechnen müssen.Jeder Wat stellt seinen Monks wohl einen Ausweis aus welcher immer nur begrenzte Zeit gültig ist.Klar kann man die nachmachen/fälschen aber es soll auch schon Fälle gegeben haben wo von den Behörden/Polizei in dem Wat angerufen wurde und die Gültigkeit der Ausweise überprüft wurde.


Richtig!

Als ich 1994 auch in einem wat "eingerueckt" war, durfte ich nicht alleine in der robe nach koh samui fahren (um was zu erledigen), weil mein lichtbildausweis noch nicht fertig war. Ich musste, weil dringend, nen _luang po_ mitnehmen, der sozusagen dann mein lebender ausweis war! Waren dann auf der langen fahrt (korat-surat) vielgeknipstes fotoobjekt.  


PS:
So wie nakhonsithamarat _#1 in gunshooting_ thailands ist, so ist chayaphum _#1 in falschen mönchen_ !!!!

----------


## Greenhorn

Ich denke man kann die Herren hoeflich nach diesem Ausweis fragen.
Halte es aber auch fuer wichtig, das mit den anderen Anwesenden nach Abzug des Bettlers zu diskutieren.

----------


## pit

Ich persönlich denke, es ist besser, einen bettelnden Mönch einfach zu ignorieren. Was soll die Diskussion mit anderen anwesenden Personen bringen? Sind das Thais, dann hast Du Dich schneller in die Scheixxe geritten, als Du glaubst. Sind es Farangs, denen ist es e Wurst!

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

> Ich persönlich denke, es ist besser, einen bettelnden Mönch einfach zu ignorieren. Was soll die Diskussion mit anderen anwesenden Personen bringen? Sind das Thais, dann hast Du Dich schneller in die Scheixxe geritten, als Du glaubst. Sind es Farangs, denen ist es e Wurst!
> 
> Gruß Pit


Habe bis jetzt noch nicht beobachtet, dass diese "Moenche" Thais anbetteln! 
Wenn ich sie bisher einfach nur ignoriert habe, habe ich mir immer wieder  "halblaute" Bemerkungen anderer Fallangs hinter mir hoeren muessen, wie:"der weiss wohl nicht was sich gehoert", "schau dir dieses a...A...a."
Der Betrug funktioniert ja nur, weil "wir" (Fallangs) nicht darueber sprechen.
Ich traue mir auch zu, mit fremden Thais darueber zu sprechen, empfehle es aber ebenfalls nicht jedem.  
 ::

----------


## wein4tler

TigerWutz, Dich hätte ich gerne als Mönch gesehen. Hast schon viel ein Deinem Leben gemacht.
Also ich habe bisher noch keinen bettelnden Mönch in Thailand erlebt. Mit Handy habe ich schon einige gesehen.
Aber ich war noch nicht so oft im LOS. Es gibt nix was es nicht gibt.

----------

> Ich persönlich denke, es ist besser, einen bettelnden Mönch einfach zu ignorieren. Was soll die Diskussion mit anderen anwesenden Personen bringen? Sind das Thais, dann hast Du Dich schneller in die Scheixxe geritten, als Du glaubst....


Hatte dieses Erlebnis mit besagten Herren in Safran in Yala, wo ich eine Zeitlang wohnte.
Umstehende Thais hatten beobachtet, wie die Langnase angemacht wurde.
Ich hatte gar nicht eine Diskussion beginnen brauchen,die Thais haben mich von selbst darauf angesprochen.
Es baute sich schnell eine wenig einladende Atmosphäre gegen die offensichtlich gefakten Robenträger auf, die daraufhin sehr eilig das Weite suchten.
Berührungsängste der Thais mit dem Thema konnte ich somit nicht feststellen.
Gut, die meisten wussten, dass man sich mit mir auf Thai unterhalten kann.

----------


## pit

Monta,

das letzte Mal als dies mir passiert ist, das war vor ungefähr 4 oder 5 Monaten, ich saß ich mit einem alten Freund in einem Biergarten in Soi 7. Der besagte "Mönch" kam und am Nebentisch war ein Farang, der schon großzügig 20 Baht gezückt hatte. Seine Thai-Freundin sagte ihm ein klares "Nein". Bei uns am Tisch war auch nur Kopfschütteln.

Ich habe danach mit meinem Freund das vorher unterbrochene Thema weiter fortgesetzt. Es war auch kein Bedarf, mit dem Farang und seiner Freundin am Nabentisch darüber zu reden. Das Thema war einfach erledigt!

Ich weiß ja nun nicht, wie disskussionsfest Du in Thai bist. Ich möchte nach Möglichkeit versuchen, mich nicht in irgendwelche anschließenden Probleme zu reden. Mein intensives Thai ist nun 3 Jahre alt, aber immer noch zu wenig, um zu sagen: Ich bin sattelfest!

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------

> ...Ich weiß ja nun nicht, wie disskussionsfest Du in Thai bist...


Wenn es sein muss, quatsche ich die _püan dii_ platt. Bin nicht so unbedingt der Freund vornehmer Zurückhaltung und politischer Korrektheit.

----------


## pit

Monta,
meine Hochachtung! Wie lange hast Du dazu gebraucht?

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------

> ...Wie lange hast Du dazu gebraucht?


13 Jahre Urlauber, 7 Jahre Expat, 13 Jahre mit einer Thai verheiratet.
Dauert min. 5 Jahre (wenn man nicht gerade jeden Tag lernt), bis man, ohne nachdenken zu müssen, sich an den meisten Gesprächen beteiligen kann.
Hatte in einer Gegend  gelebt, wo es keine Langnasen-Touristen gibt und man dazu "genötigt" wurde, Thai zu sprechen.
Dazu als Architekt und Bauleiter tätig, wo ich bis zu 40 Arbeiter an zuleiten hatte, da wäre ohne Thai nichts gegangen.
Kam halt jeden Tag was neues dazu.
Zu Hause (in Thailand) wurde fast nur Thai gesprochen.

----------


## pit

> Dauert min. 5 Jahre (wenn man nicht gerade jeden Tag lernt), bis man, ohne nachdenken zu müssen, sich an den meisten Gesprächen beteiligen kann.


Danke für die Bestätigung. Ein Freund von mir (45 Jahre jetzt in Thailand) sagte irgendwas wie: Nach 2 Jahren hast Du die Möglichkeit, Dich richtig in die Scheixxe zu reden, und um da raus zu kommen, brauchst du mindestens nochmal 2 Jahre!

Ich versuche gerade, wieder Oberwasser zu bekommen (also die 2. Hälfte)!  ::  

 ::

----------


## schiene

keine bettelnden Mönche aber ein Bild(rechts) welches ich immer mehr sehe und beobachte.

----------


## Siamfan

Hier laufen an Schultagen mehrere Moenche in Begleitung von schulpflichtigen Kindern rum, die beim Tragen helfen.
Bin mir nicht sicher, ob es burmesische Kinder oder Kinder von Seezigeunern sind.

----------


## Siamfan

Das ist immer noch so.  
Die ehemaligen Schulen für Kinder der Wanderarbeiter sind scheinbar alle zu!!?

----------

